# Kicker for a 17 ft Starcraft Superfisherman



## me_n_storm (Jan 12, 2005)

I have a 1996 Starcraft Super Fisherman with a 75 hp Mariner. I would like to get a four stroke kicker with electric start and power trim. Does anyone have any experience with this model boat? Can I mount the motor directly to the transome and have enough clearance from the big motor or will I need some sort of bracket?

This is a new boat for me and my experience with rigging a second motor is almost zero so any input would be helpful.

Also, does anyone know where I could get a kicker for a good price? I think I want a Yamaha t8, but I'v been told Mercury makes a good motor too. I'd prefer new, but a well cared for motor with a few hours on it might work.

Dan


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

You need to figure out if you need a long or short shaft motor, my Lund has a cut out on the back (next to the big merc.)that I can mount my 8hp merc long shaft on and it clears the bottom of the boat so I get max. performance. 
Once you figure this out you can shop for the right toy.
It's very nice to be able to use your large gas tank to power your kicker, just switch the gas plug from large motor to small. 4 stroke is very nice for this function. 

I would avoid (if possible) adding a bracket to back to accomdate a short shaft. Used both and prefer just hanging the kicker next to the big motor.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

17ft super fisherman, I will bet it will need a long shaft. My buddy has a fishmaster, which is pretty much the same boat, and I have a 17 tracker that also needs a long one.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Don't go too heavy..I had a 15 hp Merc 4 stroke on my 17' Mon Ark, and I took it off...Too heavy, caused a mean lean to the left at full power..it weighed about 110 lbs. I went with a trolling plate and a Minn Kota on the front.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

A 6-8hp long shaft 4 stroke should be a perfect kicker for this sized boat. If the transom depth is longer than the motor shaft you will need a kicker bracket or plate.


----------



## Fryingeyes (Feb 19, 2007)

Check with metro boat sales i just got a 17 super in the spring andy the salesman i think for a new motor installed was 2800.00 tell him bill guibord sent you good luck


----------



## Fryingeyes (Feb 19, 2007)

Sorry Jerry is the sales man


----------



## me_n_storm (Jan 12, 2005)

Fryingeyes said:


> Check with metro boat sales i just got a 17 super in the spring andy the salesman i think for a new motor installed was 2800.00 tell him bill guibord sent you good luck


Which motor was that? Remote or tiller?


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

any specs on your boat? i have 2 2007 model 170 super fisherman..one with a 9.9 merc pro kicker, one with a 9.9 johnson(becoming harder and harder to get)..your boat has a narrower beam and transon width..but i can find no other specs or pictures of a 1996 model..i've had 3 merc pro kickers in last 2 years each has had starting issues..the johnson not so much....wish i had tried yamaha..mine are all long shafts..the 9.9 's are more than ample for trolling and they all fit on the transom(no plate needed)..if you can get a new kicker, power tilt, electric start and separate controls for 2800...TAKE IT...i pay roughly a 1000 more for engine and controls that fit your needs...p.s. the merc pro kickers are swell once they start!..lol


----------



## me_n_storm (Jan 12, 2005)

The beam is 85". I haven't measured the transom. Do different motors have a recomended minimum space?


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

I would say go with a 9.9 or smaller. any bigger anf you will come into issues trolling harnesses


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

5hp is plenty of motor to push that boat along I wonder how I know why:lol:because I have one and yes a long shaft will be needed unless you mount it like this.. Cya Slick


----------



## me_n_storm (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for their help.


----------

